# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  سؤال لكل شخص باالمنتدى..؟

## صمت الحزن

كيفكم يا احلى منتدى


ان شا ءلله تمام فيه موضوع


عجبني وحبيت اخذ رايكم فيه


واسمع ردودكم العسل الي رح


تنور صفحتـــي ما اطول عليكم


اخليكم مـــــــــــع السؤال



كان فى واحد قاعد مع أصحابه وسألهم ايش أصعب شي بالحياة؟؟؟؟؟؟



الأول قال الموت أصعب شيء 
الثانى قال الحب من طرف واحد 
والثالت قال انك تنجرح من حبيبك
الرابع انك تعيش واحدانى 
والخامس قال إن الدنيا تبعدك عن الناس إلي بتحبهم




شو رأيكم ايش أصعب شي في الدنيا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 



~~~~أنتظر ردودكم العسل~~~~

وراح ابدى انا
في رائي انه تفارق من تحب...اصعب شي في هالدنيا...
من ناحيه مووووت ..فراق....سفر

----------


## ابو ديبو

اصعب شيء في الدنيا 
ان تحيى فيها كالغبي 
لا تعلم سبب وجودك فيها 

الى ان تاتي عليك لحظة يصبح فيها بصرك كالحديد 

الناس نيام اذا ماتوا انتبهوا واذا انتبهوا ندموا وعندها لن ينفع الندم

----------


## صمت الحزن

> اصعب شيء في الدنيا 
> ان تحيى فيها كالغبي 
> لا تعلم سبب وجودك فيها 
> 
> الى ان تاتي عليك لحظة يصبح فيها بصرك كالحديد 
> 
> الناس نيام اذا ماتوا انتبهوا واذا انتبهوا ندموا وعندها لن ينفع الندم



يسلمووووووو :bigsmile: 
ديبووووو
كللك ذوووق 
مشكوره على تصفح موضوعي 
كمان مشكووور على الاجابه الحلوه

----------


## دلوعة علي

اصعب شي فالحياه انك تبتعد عن من تحب

----------


## دموع الماضي

هـلآإا..

مشكـورة خيتـو صمت حزن على طرح النقاش الحلـوو..

آممم .. برايي أصعب شي في الدنيــا ..
هو  الموت  " الذهاب من هذي الدنيــا بدون أعمال صالحة ولا شي تنفعه في الآخرة " فما الدنيـا إلا مزرعة يحصدها الإنسان بالأعمـال الصالحة لينتفع بها في الأخـرة .. قال تعالى :  " والأخرة خيرٌ وأبقى ".

وصحيح فراق الأحبة شي صعب وكل الأراء الثانية صعبة لكن الموت أصعب ..! 


تقبلي مــروري..
أختك : دمــوع المـاضي...~

----------


## عاشق الورد

هلا وغلا مشكووور على هل الموضوع الحلوه 

انا برااي اصعب شي في الدينا انك تنجرح من حبيبك

----------


## اسير الهوى

اذكر حديث للإمام علي عليه السلام تقريبا بما معناه

ان اصعب شيء هو خروج الروح من الروح وهي اصعب من الموت

والقصد هو الولادة عند المرءة

لهذا تزيد الوصاية على الأم

هذا والله اعلم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اصعب شي يمكن 
عندما تحيط بي افكار مأساويه في دائرة 
لا اعرف سبيلا للخروج منها 
ودمتم

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
الموت ما يتعبر من الدنيا
الموت حياة اخرى في عالم آخر
كلنا نخاف الموت ونعتبره صعب
بس ما نضمنه ضمن صعوبات الحياه
اصعب شي في حياتي
الاقي نفسي قدام علوم جديده  تستهويني بشدة
فأصير محتاره ابدي ويش والا ويش
والعمر يمشي بسرعه
و تحسه راح يخلص وانت بعدك ما ارضيت هالشغف !!

وصدق امامي امير النحل عليه السلام ... لما قال:
كل إناء بما فيه ينضح الا اناء العلم فأنه متسع 
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## جناان الخلد

أتفق مع أميرة النحل أقصد اميرة المرح بأن الموت  ليس من صعوبات الحياة

وأضيف برأيي مع ماتكرم به الآعضاء أن من أصعب شي في الدنيا 

عندما يتم خطف طفل من أحضان أمه لاتعرف مصيره 

مريض أمام ناظري وتمر به السنين دون جدوى له من العلاج

عندما تكون مظلوم من أقرب الناس لديك

وهناك أشياء كثيره صعبه في هذه الدنيا

----------


## ward roza <3

سلام 

مشكووره صمووووته افكار ذكية 

انا اعتقد اصعب شئ بالدنيا هو ان تنجرح من حبيبك بكلام جدا  قاسي 


يسلموووووووو

----------


## عشقي سحاب

مشكوووووره عزيزتي صمت ع الموضوع الرائع والمتميز
انا عندي اصعب شي في الدنيا ..
اني اعيش مع ناس ويطعنوني بظهري 
دمتي بخير دووووووووووووما

----------


## بدر الشرقية

*ما بقول أصعب شي,بس من أصعب الأشياء في الحياة*
*انك تعيش بين ناس أنت أقل منهم في الذكاء*
*والمال وكل شي,ها الشي يخليك تحس*
*باحساس مر ومذل ولا تعرف وش العمل*
*في هذا الوقت,هذا رأيي*
*تسلمي صمت الحزن على الموضوع الحلو*
*تحياتي الحارة...*

----------


## binafora

:cool:  اصعب شيئ في الحياة هو العيش بلا هدف او طموح  :cool: 
               و شكرا على الموضوع الحلو





                                        نصراويه :wink:

----------


## غرام أحباب

أصعب شي بالحياه فقدشخص غالي
والخياااااانه
تسلمين خيتي ويعطيك ربي العافيه
سلام
...

----------


## صمت الحزن

> اصعب شي فالحياه انك تبتعد عن من تحب



 يسلموووو 
دلوعة علي

----------


## صمت الحزن

> هـلآإا..
> 
> مشكـورة خيتـو صمت حزن على طرح النقاش الحلـوو..
> 
> آممم .. برايي أصعب شي في الدنيــا ..
> هو الموت " الذهاب من هذي الدنيــا بدون أعمال صالحة ولا شي تنفعه في الآخرة " فما الدنيـا إلا مزرعة يحصدها الإنسان بالأعمـال الصالحة لينتفع بها في الأخـرة .. قال تعالى : " والأخرة خيرٌ وأبقى ".
> 
> وصحيح فراق الأحبة شي صعب وكل الأراء الثانية صعبة لكن الموت أصعب ..! 
> 
> ...



 يسلمووووو :bigsmile: 
دموع الماضي كللك ذوووق 
صدقتي اصعب شي ان تموت دوون اعمال تنجيك من النار 
مشكوررره على الاجابه المنمقه

----------


## صمت الحزن

> هلا وغلا مشكووور على هل الموضوع الحلوه 
> 
> انا برااي اصعب شي في الدينا انك تنجرح من حبيبك



 يسلمووووو :bigsmile: 
عاشق الورد 
لاتحرمينااا من طلتك الحلوه  :wink:

----------


## صمت الحزن

> اذكر حديث للإمام علي عليه السلام تقريبا بما معناه
> 
> ان اصعب شيء هو خروج الروح من الروح وهي اصعب من الموت 
> والقصد هو الولادة عند المرءة 
> لهذا تزيد الوصاية على الأم 
> 
> هذا والله اعلم



 يسلمووووو :bigsmile: 
اسير الهوى على الرد الجميل 
كمان على المعلومه الجديده

----------


## صمت الحزن

> اصعب شي يمكن 
> عندما تحيط بي افكار مأساويه في دائرة 
> لا اعرف سبيلا للخروج منها 
> ودمتم



 يسلموووو :bigsmile: 
عفاف الهدى 
راي حلوووه عجبني 
لاتحرميناا من طلتك علينااا

----------


## صمت الحزن

> مرحبا
> الموت ما يتعبر من الدنيا
> الموت حياة اخرى في عالم آخر
> كلنا نخاف الموت ونعتبره صعب
> بس ما نضمنه ضمن صعوبات الحياه
> اصعب شي في حياتي
> الاقي نفسي قدام علوم جديده تستهويني بشدة
> فأصير محتاره ابدي ويش والا ويش
> والعمر يمشي بسرعه
> ...



 يسلمموووو :bigsmile: 
اميره المرح 
اسعدني تواجدكي في ضفحتي 
مشكوووره على الاجابه 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## صمت الحزن

> أتفق مع أميرة النحل أقصد اميرة المرح بأن الموت ليس من صعوبات الحياة
> 
> وأضيف برأيي مع ماتكرم به الآعضاء أن من أصعب شي في الدنيا 
> 
> عندما يتم خطف طفل من أحضان أمه لاتعرف مصيره 
> 
> مريض أمام ناظري وتمر به السنين دون جدوى له من العلاج
> 
> عندما تكون مظلوم من أقرب الناس لديك
> ...



 يسلموووو  :bigsmile: 
جنااان الخلد 
لاتحرمينااا من طلتك

----------


## صمت الحزن

> سلام 
> 
> مشكووره صمووووته افكار ذكية 
> 
> انا اعتقد اصعب شئ بالدنيا هو ان تنجرح من حبيبك بكلام جدا قاسي 
> 
> 
> يسلموووووووو



 يسلموووو :bigsmile: 
كللك ذوووق انتي الاذكاء 
كمان يسلمووو على الاجابه الحلوه منك

----------


## صمت الحزن

> مشكوووووره عزيزتي صمت ع الموضوع الرائع والمتميز
> انا عندي اصعب شي في الدنيا ..
> اني اعيش مع ناس ويطعنوني بظهري 
> دمتي بخير دووووووووووووما



 يسلموووو :bigsmile: 
عشقي سحاااب 
أنتي الاحلى 
مشكوووره على المرووور 
ربي يعطيك العافيه 
على فكره اسمك عجبني

----------


## صمت الحزن

> *ما بقول أصعب شي,بس من أصعب الأشياء في الحياة*
> *انك تعيش بين ناس أنت أقل منهم في الذكاء*
> *والمال وكل شي,ها الشي يخليك تحس*
> *باحساس مر ومذل ولا تعرف وش العمل*
> *في هذا الوقت,هذا رأيي*
> *تسلمي صمت الحزن على الموضوع الحلو*
> 
> *تحياتي الحارة...*



 يسلموووو :bigsmile: 
بدر الشرقيه 
على المروور والاجابه الجميله الي من قلب 
يعطيك العافيه 
لاتحرمنااا من طلتك

----------


## صمت الحزن

> اصعب شيئ في الحياة هو العيش بلا هدف او طموح 
> و شكرا على الموضوع الحلو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نصراويه



 يسلموووووو :bigsmile: 
على المروور 
أنا عكسك  :toung: 
هلا ليه  :wink: 
لاتحرميناا من طلتلك

----------


## صمت الحزن

> أصعب شي بالحياه فقدشخص غالي
> 
> والخياااااانه
> تسلمين خيتي ويعطيك ربي العافيه
> سلام
> 
> ...



 يسلموووو :bigsmile: 
كللك ذوووق 
غرام احباب 
أنا كمان اوفقك الراي 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## الفجر 110

" فقد الاحبة غربة " والغربة في الاهل والوطن موت


فأصعب شيء الغربة وفقد الاحبة
فهي الموت بعينه

----------


## أموله

هو عـًٍَِندما تفارق من احببت ~

----------


## كبرياء

*أصعب شي ..!*
*والله كثير بهالدنيآ أشيـآء صعبه ..{*

*بالنسبه لي [ النسيآن ] شي صعب ..!* 
*ويمكن محآل ..~*
*سي يوو*

----------


## احلى ليل

اصعب شي بالدنيا بالنسبة لي فقد شخص غالي
سواء بالموت وهذا اعظم شيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي 
او بالفراق

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*لاحد يقول ان اصعب شي الفراق ولا الحب ولا الخيانه ... الخ*

*لا فالموووت هو الي اصعب اصعب من كل شي* 

*لان الموووت بلا رجعه و الحبيب يمكن يرجع واذا هيك في غيره*

*المووت شي مخيف خاصتاً عندماا تقابلون ربكم بدون اعمال*

----------


## صمت الحزن

يسلمووووووو :bigsmile: 
 صانع الخبز /واموله /مشرفة الماسنجريات /واحلى ليل /جنون الذكريات
أسعدني تواجدكم في صفحتي  
يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## المميزة

اصعب شيء
*الفراق* ..}

----------


## براءة طفولة

يسلموا خيتووو طرح رائع جداً 

اصعب شي ان الدنيا تبعدك عن ناس تعزهم 

ودي


براءة طفووولة

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

أإأن اأإكَـون وح ـيده ~ 
ليس هناك احد يسأل عني ~

----------


## صمت الحزن

يسلموووو :bigsmile: 
المميزه /بلراء طفوله /لسة شقاووه 
أسعدني وجودكم في صفحتي

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
يسلموا حبوبه ع الطرح الجميل
وأني أصعب شي عندي هو
والخامس قال إن الدنيا تبعدك عن الناس إلي بتحبهم
ماننحرم من جديدك ومن أبداعاتك المتواصلة ياربـ
تحياااااااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## ابوعليان

اصعب شيء كلمات النواقص علي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*أصعب شي بالحياه* 

*بعدك عن الله وجهلك لامور دينك ولامور التشريع* 
*وان كنت قريباً من الله فلن تكون وحيداً أبداً*

*هذا رأيي الشخصي*

----------


## Habit Roman

انا عندي اصعب شيء في الدنيا
انت تنذل عن طريق الشخص الي تحبه
ووانك تكون جاهل في وسط مجتمع متعلم ماتعرف شيء ويكونوا أشطر منك

تحياتي

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*أصعب مافي هذه الدنيا* 

*حينما ترى شخصآ عزيزآ عليك* 

* يتقطع ألمآ وتراه كيف يتعذاب*

*ولايبقى سوا خطوات على الموت* 

*وخصوصآ* 
*إن كانت الأم أو الأب*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اصعب شي في الحياة انك تنجرررح من حبيبك

----------


## سما الآهات

تشكراتي لصاحبة الموضوع 
أصعب شي بالدنيا أنتظار الفرج.." 
ورؤية المنكرات ونحن مقيدون بلا حراك 
لانستطيع ردعها أو ايقافها

----------


## رنيم الحب

أصعب شيء في نظري هـــو .. 
أن تعيش الحياة ولاتشعر بطعمهــــــا 
وترى السعادة في وجوه الآخرين ولا تستطيع أن تملكها 
فقط جسدك يتحرك وروحك ميته 
وتتذوق مراراة الحياة ولا تستطيع تغيير الواقع 
حينهــــا تتمنى الموت للخلاص من ذلك 
بل أنت ميت وسط الأحيـــــاء 
لأنك تشعر بالوحدة والتوقع حول الذات فلاشيء 
يشعرك بالسعـــادة .. 
يسلموو غــــــاليتي .. 
**صمــت الحزن** 
على الطرح الموفق .. 
ولاحــرمنا الله منك .. 
موفقة لكل خير .. 
تحياااتي القلبية .. 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## صمت الحزن

يسلموووووو
سمورة ،أبوعليان ،المشاكسه ،Habit Roman،Abu Ali@،ورد وعتاب ،سما الاهات ،رنيم الحب 
أسعدني تواجدكم في صفحتي 
تعطرت صفحتي بقدوومكم 
صموته .....

----------


## ورد الأمل

أصعب شيء بالدنيا أنك تفقد شخص غالي على قلبك ..

تحياتي : ورد الأمل :)

----------


## solav

اصعب شي الحب وبعدها الفراق

----------


## كتكوتــه

*يسلموووو ع الموضوع الحلو* 
*اصعب شي في الحياه فراق من تحب و بذات ادا اهديته اعز ما عندك و عزيته ع كل اهلك و ناسك و بعدها يتغير عليك و لاسباب سخيفه* 
 :in_love:  *و ان شا الله ما يتكرر هالشي* :in_love:

----------


## صمت الحزن

> أصعب شيء بالدنيا أنك تفقد شخص غالي على قلبك ..
> 
> تحياتي : ورد الأمل :)



يسلموووووو
على المرور 

 صدقتي غاليتي وردة الامل 
أصعب شي وأنا اوفق الراي 
لاتحرمينا من شوفتك

----------


## صمت الحزن

> اصعب شي الحب وبعدها الفراق



 يسلموووو
على المرور وكمان لاجابه الحلوه منك

----------


## صمت الحزن

> *يسلموووو ع الموضوع الحلو* 
> *الله يسلمك حبيبتي* 
> *اصعب شي في الحياه فراق من تحب و بذات ادا اهديته اعز ما عندك و عزيته ع كل اهلك و ناسك و بعدها يتغير عليك و لاسباب سخيفه* 
> *أي والله اذاكنت شاريه وهو مايبيك* 
> *اصعب شي تحس بشعور موحلو* 
>  *و ان شا الله ما يتكرر هالشي*



أن انشاء الله يارب
مشكووور كتكوته 
أسعدني وجودك في صفحتي

----------


## اسير كربلاء

*اصعب شي بالحياة هو ماقالة امير المؤمنين علية السلام ان تنضرب زوجتك امامك ولاتستطيع ان تعمل شئ لها اما ماذكر حتى من كتب هذا الموضوع هو كلام برايي المتواضع لا قيمة لة لانة يفكر بمشاعرة الشخصية فقط ولا ينضر للبعيد*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*اصعب شيء في الحياه*
*وهو فعلا انا احسه اصعب شيء في الحياه*
*البعد عن حب اهل البيت ومكنة البغض لهم*
*فلا دنيا ولا آخره مع كرهم*

----------


## صمت الحزن

يسلموووو
أسر كربلاء *دموع الوحده 
أسعدني تواجدكم في صفحتي
نورتو حبايبي
تحياتي
صموته...

----------


## أڪڷيڷ اڷۆرد

حب من طرف وآحد ،،

----------


## ABU A7MED

*
ان تبحث عن من تحب وعندما تجده لا يمكنك الوصول اليه ابدا 

يسلمو على الطرح 

سلامي 
*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
مع هذا الوقت وهذه المناسبات مع شهر الحزن والمصائب
اقول ان اصعب شيء ...
عزيز قوم اذا ذل
كريم قوم اذا سأل
غيور تسبى امامه عماته واخواته وهو مقيد
وأعظم ما يشجي الغيور دخولها........في مجلس مابارح اللهو والخمرا
..........
واعظم شيء أن ربة خدرها........تمد الى أعدائها كفٌ سائل
تقول لشمر والرؤوس أمامها.......وقد أحدقت بالسبي اهل المنازل
فلو شئت تأخير الرؤوس عن النساء....واخراجها من بين تلك المحامل
ليشتغل النظار عنا فاننا ......................خزينا من النظار بين القبائل

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

لكل اجتماع من خليلين فرقة   وكل اللذي دون الفراق قليل
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

----------


## ريم منهل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
إذا كان الإيمان موجود والصحة موجودة  تبقى أصعب الأمور هي الظلم و الحاجة لشخص لئيم .

----------


## عطور

أصعب شيء في الحياة شيئان بالنسبة لي 
المواقف المحرجة
انك تكون مسلم أسم فقط نفعل المحرمات  ونتكبر ونشتم ونقتل ونسرق ونفعل المحرمات وكأنها شيء عادي  عكس الديانات الأخرى متحلية بأخلاق الإسلام
الله يهدي الجميع...

----------


## وعود

أصعب شيء في الحياة الوداع للموت أو سفر ...
لا أذاقكم الله طعمه ...

----------


## طائر أيلول

ايش أصعب شي في الدنيا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

أنك تحب وحبيبك يكون بعد فترة عدوك

----------


## أموله

اصعب شي !~
انك تفارق ... حد عزيز علىـآ .. قلبك > يعني موب مسآفر < ميت 
لاسمح الله الله يخلي لنا حبايبنا

----------


## جنى الورود

*أنافي رأي أصعب شي فقدان من نحب*

----------


## صمت الحزن

يسلمووووو
وعود *أكليل الورد*مكسورة الخاطر*عطور*ريم منهل*طائرة الورود *جنى الورود*أموله*abu a7med
 أسعدني تواجدكم في صفحتي
نورتوا حبايبي
تحياتي
صموته

----------


## دموع ليلى

رحيل من نحب وخروجهم من دنيانا سوى بفراق اوموت لاسمح الله

----------


## صمت الحزن

يسلموووو
دموع ليللى
اسعدني تواجدك هنا
بين حنايا صفحتي
تحياتي
صموته...

----------


## ابو طارق

*اصعب  شي  هو* 

*ان تخرج من الدنيا  خالي الوفاض* 

*عندما  تدنو  الساعة  ولم يكن لديك * 

*ذخيرة  جمعتها في حياتك* 

*وتصل ساعة  المنية  وتقول  يا ويلتي* 

*فلسفة   بس  هيك  طلع  معي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## أصداااء

أصعب شيء في الحياة ...!

الغدر من القريب والخيانة من الحبيب

سلمت أناملك لروعة الطرح

----------


## صمت الحزن

يسلموووو
دلوعة علي&دموع الماضي
نورتوووووالصفحه
تحياتي
صموته

----------

